# need ID help on fish



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

*c/p*I bought this fish at a pet shop here in the philippines because it looked so beautiful. but the pet shop people had no idea what it was called as there was no label on the tank  can anyone help me out?








[/IMG]

*c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you have some more picture? It really looks like a guppy to me.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like a blue and silver Platy to me

Fishlink Worldwide :: Your Direct Links To Fishes


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah looking at it some more I'm thinking maybe a Killifish.

Image Gallery of Killifishes - Killi.net


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Silver Molly mixed Micky Mouse Molly (male)
Definitly Molly, and you can make out the "Micky Mouse" ears at the tail.

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the same one in one of my tanks. That is DEFINITELY a Mickey Mouse Platy and it's a female.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, Metallic Blue Mickey Mouse Platy. Some varied answers, lol.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Sooo sorry... Definitely platy, and not a Molly. I was looking at our silver Mollies, and it stuck in my mind. DOH! 
Not only that but I confused the females flared anal fin for a males...
Fortunately I was corrected, correctly 
Thanks
"Buddha in you tank"


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome!
i didn't expect this kind of response 
i think im going to love this forum!

i checked some pictures on the net to confirm.

Metallic Blue Mickey Mouse Platy it is


----------

